# Frozen eggs?



## amysflock (Dec 17, 2008)

My nutty hens decided to start laying again last week...and now their eggs are freezing (it's been 20 degrees or below and our coops are uninsulated).

Are frozen eggs in the shell ok to eat and cook, or are they ruined?

(And I would LOVE to put a heat lamp out there, but the coops are 250 feet from the house and we have no electricity out there...and I'm already running the trough de-icer via an extention cord (I know that's not advised) to the house. I want power and water to the barn for 2009!! Santa, are you reading this?!)

Thanks!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 17, 2008)

yes your frozen eggs should be fine to eat.id bring them in .an let them thaw before you put them in the fridge.an when you use them break them in a bowl.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 17, 2008)

I eat them!


----------



## m.holloway (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't have the trouble of frozen eggs in the coop. But I have had frozen eggs in the frig. I just let them sit on the counter and defrost. And so far I have no trouble in cooking them or getting sick from eating them. That's one good thing about florida. If we do have cold it might be one or to days. The coldest we have had is 21 and that was only 4 to 5 hours. So that's nothing to what you guys go though.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 17, 2008)

Just leave them sit out to thaw or you can thaw them in the fridge-it will just take a little longer. They will be perfectly fine. Watch the shells though. Eggs have a large water content and expand when they freeze. You may endup with broken shells. If the membrane is still intact use them up ASAP. Broken membrane ones I usually feed to our dog.

You can freeze eggs if you get extra. Just put them into freezer containers-no shell.


----------



## leggs_19567 (Jan 26, 2009)

I do not have problems with frozen eggs. My coop is not insulated and we got -2 down here  last week, I think I may have had one maybe 2 that froze, I collect my eggs everyday around 5 or 6 in the evening my hens have laid all their eggs by that point.


----------

